# New law on soakaway septic tanks?



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

Fosas Septicos/Pozo ****** - 
Has anyone got any clear, and more importantly, accurate information on the various rumours about "new Spanish national/Valencian region regulations affecting existing soakaway septic tanks" please. 
Any links to official sites/documents on this would be great.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

BGD said:


> Fosas Septicos/Pozo ****** -
> Has anyone got any clear, and more importantly, accurate information on the various rumours about "new Spanish national/Valencian region regulations affecting existing soakaway septic tanks" please.
> Any links to official sites/documents on this would be great.


I don't think things have changed for the last couple of years but....

If you are having any work done then you are expected to change from a fosa septica/negra to a modern 3-tank system.

Now, what I'm not sure about is "having work done" - is that plumbing, septic tank work specifically, new pool installation or simply ANY work.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

BGD said:


> Fosas Septicos/Pozo ****** -
> Has anyone got any clear, and more importantly, accurate information on the various rumours about "new Spanish national/Valencian region regulations affecting existing soakaway septic tanks" please.
> Any links to official sites/documents on this would be great.


Hola 

I know that in Andalucía sometimes planning permission can be turned down if the pozo ***** is too near a river or similar - I have no idea what happens then 

Davexf


----------



## pnwheels (Mar 3, 2013)

Further to Snickpoh's comment - I'm pretty sure you have to upgrade to a biological tank before you sell you house.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

pnwheels said:


> Further to Snickpoh's comment - I'm pretty sure you have to upgrade to a biological tank before you sell you house.


Which is far more environmentally friendly 

So if you can afford it, do it now (IMO).


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There is no requirement in Spanish law to enforce upgrading to a 3 chamber tank when selling a house. They try it on next door in Almeria but call the bluff with the hojas & it soon disappears.
The law made the pozo's illegal back in 2002 but the anomaly is , here anyway, if you have one & want to replace it you can install another. Next door in Almeria you won't get permission to install a new one ,then again I don't know any spaniards that would even apply. :rofl:

I think the problem with Valencia, same as with Andalucia , is that they still fall foul of EU regulations on compliance with the disposal rules. This isn't individual house waste problems but towns & village systems that don't comply. When you look at the EU non-compliance map Valencia & Andalucia are covered in red 'non-complying' crosses.


----------

